# The King Of Beers



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok so i'm sittin here drunking, good old budweiser.... so i'm sittin here staring at the can.. it's kinda blurry, but i'm think why is there history of how they made the beer on the damn can??? why do i wanna know how they ship it? seriously all i need to know is.. will you get me drunk. anyway anythoughts on this... or is it just me, i mean your gettin drunk, what you decided that you need to know how they ship it???   

"Railroads united america in the late 1800's. with 850 specially built refridgerated railcars, anheuser-Busch became the first brewer to ship beer nationally. Packaged with Ice and heavily insulated. these beer cars delivered budweiser cold and fresh no matter where in the country the king of beers was shipped." - my bud can

well i guess if this ever comes up on Jeopardy i'm set...


sorry bout horrid spelling having issues lol..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

This buds for you Pranic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm drinkin with ya.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

i will join you but i drink MICHELOB LIGHT.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheers man... Cheers


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

Guys its Anheiser-Busch night at the MJ Passion forum.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you have feelings of inadequacy? Do you suffer from shyness? Do you sometimes wish you were more assertive?
If you answered yes to any of these questions, ask your doctor or pharmacist about Tequila®.

Tequila® is the safe, natural way to feel better and more confident about yourself and your actions. Tequila® can help ease you out of your shyness and let you tell the world that you're ready and willing to do just about anything. You will notice the benefits of Tequila® almost immediately, and with a regimen of regular doses you can overcome any obstacles that prevent you from living the life you want to live.

Shyness and awkwardness will be a thing of the past, and you will discover many talents you never knew you had. Stop hiding and start living, with Tequila®.

Tequila® may not be right for everyone. Women who are pregnant or nursing should not use Tequila®. However, women who wouldn't mind nursing or becoming pregnant are encouraged to try it. Side effects may include dizziness, nausea, vomiting, incarceration, erotic lustfulness, loss of motor control, loss of clothing, loss of money, loss of virginity, delusions of grandeur, table dancing, headache, dehydration, dry mouth, and a desire to sing Karaoke and play all-night rounds of Strip Poker, Truth Or Dare, and Naked Twister.

Tequila®. Leave Shyness Behind.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

This Bud's For You!​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

damn pranic line'em up and knock'em down.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

Old toast:

When we drink, we get drunk.
When we get drunk, we fall asleep.
When we fall asleep, we commit no sin.
When we commit no sin, we go to heaven.
So, let's all get drunk, and go to heaven!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

that wasnt' even all the cans.. hahaha.. those were just the ones on my desk.. not including on the floor by the couch, on my air hockey table... on the other desk.. on the t.v. on the window heck on any surface.. i been drinking since i woke up... that was like 6am... and last night i think i passed out drunk around 3.. woke up feelin right as rain.. hahaha i'm fine.. fine like wine


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

*sings* out of tune.....   I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, so sexy it hurts! *flings the shirt at TBG & struts around on the cat-walk*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

sounds like a great show pranic. are you dancing around?


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

always


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 21, 2006)

personaly i dont like budwiser but if thats all their to drink oh well i ll drink it


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm with you FaTal, I'm suckin down some ice cold VO7


Hey Pranic! Git that shirt back on girl, you're gonna make me crazy!


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 21, 2006)

budweiser alright,i drink mgd and ice house corrona are good with lime and salt


----------



## chong420 (Mar 21, 2006)

ima Miller Light, man myself..


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 21, 2006)

imma budweiser girl, and when i can't afford that i go with MB Ice.... Then when i have the cash i go wit Heineken.. but i like Bud...soo yeah that be that ...  *flings my bra at stoney* .... sorry no can doo... drinking makes my clothes come off!


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

Dude, what about Modelo! That's what I drink, it goes down smooth.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

Patron baby! I don't think I ever found my bra OR my shoe after belting out karoke (I don't sing) much to the embarrasment of those around me. And here I was thinking they were laughing with me...I don't get out much, but when I do..YeeHaw! Hide my keys!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 22, 2006)

"I swear to drunk I'm not God."


----------



## summerangel4 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol hmmmmmmm im thinkin you are..... pass me a bud pranic


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 24, 2006)

Most people would look at this forum and say... hmmm this is full of pot heads... now we can say... "No, we're also a bunch of alcoholics" I raise my Miller Lite to all of you and say CHEERS!!!!


----------

